# OG Kush tasting like cat piss



## mazda3234wd (May 23, 2012)

Has anyone ever come across this. 
I will tell you the story from when it started.

A couple of years ago a mate of mine handed me the bong and said here try this! I was told it was O.G Kush, so I pumped the bong down and looked at him straight away with this wierd look on my face saying *** was that, tasted like ****. Stone was great, buds look nasty as its just the taste that is so wrong. My mate explains it as the (cat piss taste) 

I got into a debate with him about how I thought it was un flushed nutrient, I even had a brand in mind that it could have been.  I walked away convinced it was just grown badly or un flushed...

So 2 years later and I get some OG kush seeds of the same guy... 
I'm now 6 weeks into flower, cut an under growth branch off last night for a quick sample and what did I find.... this same ******* taste... seriously pissed off. I dont actually think it tastes like cat piss. Its bloody hard to explain but the taste of so damn over powering u just cannot get away from it. I imagine some people would even LOVE this taste.

So yea. I wish I could add a file for you guys to taste but the internet aint that cool yet.. maybe next year.

Its just got me stuffed cuz everything I grow either tastes and smells like candy or is just so damn plesant. IE Skunk no1, Cindy99, Trainwreck, shiva skunk, blah blah. and i believe OG kush is meant to be up there with the best. so I do not believe its anything I'm doing wrong with the grows... I keep telling myself ill be able to flush this taste out at the end but I know its part of the strain.

Has anyone ever come across a similiar thing?


----------



## ziggyross (May 23, 2012)

Wow what a pisser. Do you own a cat? I had a friend grow some really nice looking plants in a old pig pen. They looked great but tasted just like pig sht. That was back in 1978. We didn't know as much about growing and hash making in those days. He had over 20 8 foot plants and tossed them all out. Now days I would have made hash.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (May 23, 2012)

I've run some plants with phenos that smelled liked cat pee or even dirty diapers. I've grown a few different og kush strains from various seedbanks, and never had one taste like that. 

I think perhaps a nice proper cure might get rid of some of that taste. I don't believe in flushing at the end of flower. I feed up to chop day and never had a problem like this and don't believe it's nutrient related.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (May 23, 2012)

What's the grow technique and what nutrients are you using?  When you say cat pee, does it have an ammonia smell?


----------



## Locked (May 23, 2012)

I kept a Pakistani Ryder that didn't auto flower as a mom for a cpl runs and her buds smelled just like catpiss....it was great smoke though.I believe there is a strain called CatPiss as well.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 23, 2012)

yeah, there's a Cat Piss strain....ugh


----------



## Menimeth (May 23, 2012)

I don't think it's right that Cats have their own weed strain, and the Dogs are just left out in the cold, so to speak. When Cheech and Chong smoked that fatty in cheech's chevy, it was a lab Chong followed around to get his weed back, not a cat. Sure they were smoking dog (Insert explitive here) but they still smoked it. I've had people say "Watch out for that weed, it will dog you." and "I had some great smoke, and everybody hounded me for a doobie." or "This smoke is dog gone good. Sure the last one only comes from the mouths of my hick friends, and they are mostly dog lovers, but that is beside the point. I myself do not own any dogs because my two cats would not like it, so I think I can speak up for DOGS RIGHTS, without being considered prejudice.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (May 24, 2012)

Menimeth said:
			
		

> I don't think it's right that Cats have their own weed strain, and the Dogs are just left out in the cold, so to speak. When Cheech and Chong smoked that fatty in cheech's chevy, it was a lab Chong followed around to get his weed back, not a cat. Sure they were smoking dog (Insert explitive here) but they still smoked it. I've had people say "Watch out for that weed, it will dog you." and "I had some great smoke, and everybody hounded me for a doobie." or "This smoke is dog gone good. Sure the last one only comes from the mouths of my hick friends, and they are mostly dog lovers, but that is beside the point. I myself do not own any dogs because my two cats would not like it, so I think I can speak up for DOGS RIGHTS, without being considered prejudice.



I'll smoke to that!


----------



## drfting07 (May 24, 2012)

My girlfriend is from vermont, and ive had some buds from up there that were called "Canadian cat turds" Small, popcorn sized buds that smelled like cat piss and litter box. For me, i havent come across a sensi strain i didnt like. Cat piss or not, its in the high for me.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (May 24, 2012)

Menimeth said:
			
		

> I don't think it's right that Cats have their own weed strain, and the Dogs are just left out in the cold, so to speak.




I was going to mention Chemdog. But dont want to ruin a good rant.


----------



## Menimeth (May 24, 2012)

I stand corrected. Man, I was on a roll too. Shouda done my homework LOL. At least dogs have their due, and are included in the MJ ranks. Now what about birds?


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 24, 2012)

don't forget the strain Marley's Collie  :rofl:

though &#8216;Collie&#8217; is an old-time Jamaican term for awesome ganja, and the word is said to derive from the name of the goddess Kali...


----------



## Locked (May 24, 2012)

Menimeth said:
			
		

> I stand corrected. Man, I was on a roll too. Shouda done my homework LOL. At least dogs have their due, and are included in the MJ ranks. Now what about birds?




Lol...I was smoking some Big Bird last night. Then we had some Donald Duck hash and some Woodstock edibles.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 24, 2012)

Ok since to nobody wants to be askin the question to everyones mind pilgrem

How do yual know what cat piss tastin pilgrem? Yual got other hobby other then growin?

Just yankin ankle friend just lookin to but a smile to few be needin one today.

BWD


----------



## Locked (May 24, 2012)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Ok since to nobody wants to be askin the question to everyones mind pilgrem
> 
> How do yual know what cat piss tastin pilgrem? Yual got other hobby other then growin?
> 
> ...



Lol...if you go back through my posts you will not see me saying it "tasted" like Cat Piss. I don't know what cat piss tastes like but I do know what it smells like.


----------



## Iron Emmett (May 24, 2012)

a strain called Cat Piss is pretty popular around here, i got some from a club and it had a cat piss smell, the taste was just kinda musty, but the smell was all urine.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 24, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Lol...if you go back through my posts you will not see me saying it "tasted" like Cat Piss. I don't know what cat piss tastes like but I do know what it smells like.


 

Still question be tryin to reckon answer too 

BWD


----------



## Kushluvr (May 24, 2012)

are u sure its not that sour chem kerosene smell?


standard OG IMO..........its that strong tasting and stoney when donr right actually!

i think your confused! LOL


..........and catpiss is an OLD strain, been around for ever.......maybe at least 15 yrs old to my knowledge.smoked it back in high school..


----------



## Kushluvr (May 24, 2012)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Still question be tryin to reckon answer too
> 
> BWD



off topic....BWD'r.........


your location explanation is perfect english, i assume your post is your alter ego...all for fun?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 24, 2012)

I am who I am to me as well as the person excpected of me in society. I am yur brother I am yur sister I be yur dad and yur wife or husband. I could be yur babysitter yur ant yur uncle yur minister yur doctor hey maybe yur dentist or maybe yur social service worker well now we can pause and say what it I was just "YOU" such as I just here for fireside and good company without problems. I am BackWoodsDrifter and aim to make yual friend fireside. if not please feel free to search other trails more common yur type. Thankin yur company.

BWD


----------



## Kushluvr (May 24, 2012)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> I am who I am to me as well as the person excpected of me in society. I am yur brother I am yur sister I be yur dad and yur wife or husband. I could be yur babysitter yur ant yur uncle yur minister yur doctor hey maybe yur dentist or maybe yur social service worker well now we can pause and say what it I was just "YOU" such as I just here for fireside and good company without problems. I am BackWoodsDrifter and aim to make yual friend fireside. if not please feel free to search other trails more common yur type. Thankin yur company.
> 
> BWD




here here to that buddy....no harm no foul.....its hilarious, really....carry on!


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 25, 2012)

Kushluvr said:
			
		

> here here to that buddy....no harm no foul.....its hilarious, really....carry on!


 
Thank yu friend think I will carry on this trail while. Folk here are great and warm hearted for the most part. Best trail this nature i found since i started walken them. Thanks MP for the great fireside.

BWD


----------



## Menimeth (May 25, 2012)

It would not be the same trail, and the fireside would be lacking, without you BWD.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 25, 2012)

Menimeth said:
			
		

> It would not be the same trail, and the fireside would be lacking, without you BWD.


 
Mighty kind words friend much abliged and hounored be at your fireside. Thanks gain 

BWD


----------



## drfting07 (May 25, 2012)

Menimeth said:
			
		

> It would not be the same trail, and the fireside would be lacking, without you BWD.



Amen!


----------



## mazda3234wd (May 30, 2012)

Cheers for the replies guys. Tried another bud at week 8 and the yucky taste has now gone away! Not really sure what it was, I'm just glad its now gone. Its now tasting very skunky, with a hint of candy. Yummy.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 30, 2012)

mazda3234wd said:
			
		

> Cheers for the replies guys. Tried another bud at week 8 and the yucky taste has now gone away! Not really sure what it was, I'm just glad its now gone. Its now tasting very skunky, with a hint of candy. Yummy.


 
Yual have some mighty different traditions pilgrem but then gain I know what yual mean when yu say it tastin skunky most folk never ate skunk mostly. glad to see yual tried it 

BWD


----------



## Budders Keeper (Jun 1, 2012)

mazda3234wd said:
			
		

> Cheers for the replies guys. Tried another bud at week 8 and the yucky taste has now gone away! Not really sure what it was, I'm just glad its now gone. Its now tasting very skunky, with a hint of candy. Yummy.


I've noticed some strains smell completely different in week 5-6 than week 8-9. The Gush I'm growing now smelled so much like pepper in week 4-5 it almost made you sneeze when entering grow. I'm around 6.5 weeks now and it's taking on a sweet earthy fruity smell(best I can describe it). 

I understand being picky about flavor. I can't handle Romulan or Train wreck for that reason. I would however get past the flavor issue if it was all I had to smoke...ain't going without!


----------

